# F-14's last flight in US hands



## MacArther (Sep 17, 2006)

> See the historic final flight of the F-14 Tomcat, Sept. 20 - 23, Norfolk, Va



From Military.com link, specifically
Tomcat Sunset - Last Time, Baby...!

Its a shame to see the old bird go....

All hands...Salute!!


----------



## Chief (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow, I didn't think the tomcat was that far under it's prime. I thought it was still a going strong in the military? Fast, maneuverable, respectable payload. 

Did they introduce the AMRAAM to it before it went?


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd heard they had to keep it in service a bit longer...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 20, 2006)

This is a huge event for the aviation photography group I am in. There were 140 photographers from Fencecheck alone at the Oceana show last weekend for the last big show featuring the Tomcat. It is sad to see it go.


----------

